# I got a new tank today... just a lil guy



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

boo yah its a 180 muhahahaha.. ha

so im pretty stoked , been a pretty awesome friday for me.
picked this big gurl up today for a steal , had to rip together a stand so here are my first pics of the beast


























even had some help with some pre sump plumbing from my lovely lady helpers


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ur a funny dude..

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah real little lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its little in regards to how big of a tank I NEED , lol
the catfish need room to grow big , and if i die this one can almost work as a coffin, so its a two-fer


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Well she is on her skeleton stand...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Glass? That must have been a huge pain to move. Nice score!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do I smell a Fahaka tank?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would love to have a fahaka in there with the cats as they grow out , 


er201 said:


> Do I smell a Fahaka tank?


Glass? That must have been a huge pain to move. Nice score!<<< yes it is glass, and yes it was a less than fun exp moving it , in addition to moving that tank i now have to drain and relocate my 120 , drain my 170 into the 180 or at least half so the cats can go in , then i have to refill the 170 put the piranha in there , and then remove all my fh juvies from the 30 tall , and toss em in the 120 ... i have like 3 days of moving water.. swapping sumps, re plumbing everything...

but hey i got a new one ... down sizing my patootie ha...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

By the way mac, King eds has gulpers.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what is your deal .... what did i do to you lol , all this torture tactics and such... did you see a price?... gulpers would be sooo cool but i would rather a puffer right now, as it sits i have 2 big fat cats and a pack of 6-8 inch piranhas i have to worry about eating things lol.. but once these piranhas are gone then were talking..


er201 said:


> By the way mac, King eds has gulpers.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they were in the 80-150$ range. They didn't really have price tag on them but I remember asking. The price just escapes my mind at the moment.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well its up ... kinda, fishies seem happy, sump is running right, now to wash 100 lbs of sand ... ugh. and pretty it up a bit..


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome looking tank... the pictures make it look so small lol. That thing was a monster to see in person.... im glad you were able to scoop it off used vic.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeez buddy it was you , thanks for pointing it out


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

here she is sump in place, still haggard but will refine later when $$$ allow






lovely fh chillen in her new digs






My RTC x TSN getting his swim on <thanks to acidfear for delivering>






My RTC chillen






Momma Fader Flowerhorn

and there is my update


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, Mac time to go cut down some tree and leave it in your backyard for a few months. Would make a nice driftwood


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Love that RTC!!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i had a pretty sweet root stump eyed up at the lake but the rain made it impossible to get to now... or i have to get wet


er201 said:


> Nice, Mac time to go cut down some tree and leave it in your backyard for a few months. Would make a nice driftwood


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

Go get wet.... take one for the team.... or your fish i guess lol


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Madness I got fooled... This is not little at all! Great progress so far. Loving the flower horn


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

good stuff!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Congrats Bro. Cant wait to see u put ur lovely Masterpiece there. That's a really amaizng big tank. What r u gonna put there !


macframalama said:


> boo yah its a 180 muhahahaha.. ha
> 
> so im pretty stoked , been a pretty awesome friday for me.
> picked this big gurl up today for a steal , had to rip together a stand so here are my first pics of the beast
> ...


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh wow. Little guy? My 55g would be a tiny guy.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a 60 gallon sump.. lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hah... I've just got a 29g biocube and a 15g. No room for anything bigger you lucky guy.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have cement floors in half the house i can put alot of weight on there lol


----------

